# H&R model 929



## Cworkshop (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a H&R model 929. Ser# T15040. Can anyone tell me what year it was made and how much it is worth?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know when it was made, but it's worth no more than about $250.00, if it's in excellent (new) condition.
The "T" in its serial number leads me to ask if it's the "Sidekick Trapper Edition." If it is, there's a special stamping on the barrel somewhere that reads "NTA." That might raise it to $275.00.
The Sidekick was made from 1956 to 1985, discontinued, then made again in 1996, and then discontinued again.


----------

